#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >       -

## Esam

-   *OSHA General Industry Standards  		- Electricity Risks*

* :*
              .                     .                      .
**  Nature  of Electricity
**:          ()    (Conductor)     .
** :             (Amperes)
** :        (Volt)
          (Resistance)   (OHMS)
*  (*OHMs  Law*)   :*
   ()       ()      (). 
 () *=*    ()  */*    ()  

                    .      .
                  .
             .
                       .


* :*
1.         Electrical Shock  
2.         Burns 
     3.         Arc  Blast
4.        Fires and Explosions
5.        Falls
*1-  :*
1.              :
   -          .
   -     .  (  )       
   -   .      .
2.                    .
         :
**
                  :
           ( )                        .

             ()  Hot Wire       .

               (Hot Wire)   (          )         .

*:*
      -                .     100       
           .
-                    .
-            (Freezing)      .
-                 .
-               3  4       .
-                        
                         Non-conducting  material

   -                        (120 )  
       (1  )
 -                   .
                 (800  )     .


* 2-     *   Electrical Burns* :* 






 *3-      :*   Arc  Blast* :*
                         .
           .

                                 . (        )
* 4-      :*



            .
                        .



**   Electrical Accidents Prevention
       :
      -                    (TAG)      
                    .
     -          .
     -              .
       -          Explosion Proof Lamps            
                (Hazardous Locations)      .
     -                                
                  (Hot Wire)                
       (Circuit Breaker)    (Fuse)               
        .         .
[h=-               (Fuses)       (Circuit Breaker)                               .]1[/h][h=-              .]1[/h][h=-                    .]1[/h][h=-                      .]1[/h][h=-                                                                  .]1[/h][h=-                                             (     )                 .]1[/h][h=-                    (      )          ( ).]1[/h][h=-                    .
]1[/h]










 

See More:      -

----------

